# Ball Practice down under



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

With the heat and other things on the boil I decided that a session casting the tennis ball would be the best option so headed down and started working on getting the timing and left arm sorted out. I also had the pleasure of having Cam come around for a bit of a session as well so it was good just to take things easy and help him as well. 

Cam is working on getting an easy going fishing cast with his Windcast and Spin stick so we concentrated on just casting the blob float as this was the safest option on the small field. It was good seeing him relaxing and improving as the session went on and it wont be too long before he starts hitting some impressive distances with the light outfit. 

Video will be posted shortly for Cam. 

http://youtu.be/UsYPP8zk2so

With me I was working on getting a consistent swing and trying to improve my timing of the left arm pull, still need more work on it and have to try and delay it just that bit more so I dont get the weight coming on too early. I was happy with the overall arch of the tennis ball and even though casting of the drag it was still enjoyable. 

Here's the video footag eof me throwing the tennis ball:

http://youtu.be/ncSBaAi0ZDc

As always comments, suggestion or general observations welcome.


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Got a bit fired up from the practice and was able to finish the cooking earlier than I had though so headed out for a few quick casts with a lead as I new the filed would be empty at this time or at least I hoped it would be. 

I was casting the 175 gram lead on my Excalibur with my 7HT mag and whilst I still rushed the cast a bit ended up with a few good distances. Relaxing and waiting a little longer will improve this more so I am looking forward to next Sundays comp. 

Here's the video footage from this evenings session : 

http://youtu.be/IKyCqQvikWY

Comments, Suggests or questions welcome


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

Is that just a pendulum cast on steroids where the ball does almost a complete loop behind his head before he casts?


----------



## Kinnakeeter (May 30, 2009)

Looking really good Jeremy! The only question I have is have you started into the cast earlier than you used to? It doesn't seem like you are waiting as long for the lead/ball to kick out. Thanks for the vids!

Will Nash


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Will , 

No mate waiting for the lead or should I say I was  at the moment I am just starting to get back into walking after doing the knee and it will be another 6 weeks before I start back into casting and then with some of my less powerful units first . 
One of the things is that I have lengthend my drop to just above my reel and therefore can turn slower , thow this increases the lead / ball speed as it has increased the arch , that and the fact that the rod I am using is the Century Excalibur which is 14'10" long .


----------



## lrs (Mar 6, 2008)

Just so I understand, you were using a tennis ball? I'm not sure how you were able to tie a tennis ball to the shock leader. In addition I would have thought a tennis ball would be too light to use for practice. I would like to know more about this. I have never tried it.
I use a t-ball, it weighs close to 150gm and it floats. I live on a reservoir lake and since the t-ball floats, retrieving is fast and easy. 
Your technique reminds me a lot of Will Nash. I can't find any YouTube videos of Will, but I did watch him at a tournament in Kingsville, Tx last October. Being a beginner, Will took some time to work with me. 
I had shoulder surgery earlier this year but it is healing quite well. I can do some light casting, and this is the technique I am working on.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Leslie,

Just cut a small slit in the tennis ball, just enough so you can force the sinker through and into the tennis ball. Use a sinker with a short leader already tied on and just attach to you shock leader with a swivel and a clip.

Tommy


----------



## lrs (Mar 6, 2008)

That would do it.
Embarrassing thing about my comment. I saw the video but did not read the rest of the threads and did not see Will had actually posted on this thread. I tried to edit my comment but could find no icon for editing a reply.
Wasn't the first time I have embarrassed myself, probably won't be the last.
Nonetheless both Will and Jeremy do possess exceptional casting skill.


----------



## lrs (Mar 6, 2008)

I took my brand new used Excaliber out today. I was pleased with the way it feels. Right up front I'll say I do not hit the distances some of you guys hit. And perhaps I never will. But I do enjoy getting out and doing it. My best cast was 624 feet, measured with a laser rangefinder. My foot slipped on one cast and on my 3rd cast I hit it hard and the reel was screaming but the trajectory was flat, causing mass panic in the Walmart parking lot. 
My first cast, of 3, was the best. I didn't hit it all that hard but it felt powerful that way, for lack of a better way to describe it. I tried to hit it hard the 2nd cast but my foot slilipped. I tried hitting it hard the 3rd cast but like I said it went flat. 
I backed off the mag 1/2 turn but at no point did my reel show any sign of fluffing up. I think I will try doing a little tuning on the reel this week.
Obvious kidding about the Walmart thing, but I did get lucky and found a very good practice field. Around here that is pretty rare.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Leslie,

624' is a VERY good cast. It took me over two years of competitive casting to break that 600' barrier.

Often the longest casts don't feel like you have worked hard but they just fly. It is a great feeling and what keeps you coming back for more.

I'm glad you like the rod and I'm happy it has a home where it will get cast hard. Much better than hanging on the wall in the garage...  

Tommy


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)

The rod is definitely dynamite. I like the bend in the top half and then the hit and the recovery.
The video shows how well the rod sticks and holds it's position.

Speed up the reel, slow down and hit the rod later, technique is key. This leads to maximum
distance with minimum effort.

Really enjoyed the video THANK YOU !!!!


----------



## lrs (Mar 6, 2008)

Jeremy, I spent about an hour today going through that video, even dissecting it frame by frame. I even printed a photo at frame 64 I believe it was and was charting the ball's trajectory. I don't think I have ever seen that much drop in a line before. Like you said it was down to the reel. I suspect if you wait too much longer to hit it with your left arm, the weight might impact the ground. I thought the overall technique was great. Isn't this what is called a high arc pendulum? 20 years ago I would probably would have given this a try. In the shape I'm in I would probably need my 3rd shoulder surgery.
I did have the idea of trying an otg cast, with the weight as low as what you had. Given the loading characteristic of this rod, it might work out quite well. Then again, the sinker might hit me in the back of my head. 
I might try this out 1st thing in the morning. If I do it I'm just going to take it slow. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Mate , I have a very long drop and not many people have it anywhere near as long as I do. 

In regards to your idea of an OTG with the E1000 and taking it slow , that is going to put a nice smaile on your face as the rod will be very well behaved and really spit the lead out. 
Look forward too seeing some footage of your cast. 

At the moment I have some family issues that are keeping me from casting but will get back too it eventually. 

Keep up the practice :fishing:


----------



## lrs (Mar 6, 2008)

I tried the OTG cast with the long drop after work. I went down to the lake, stood on the dike and used a t-ball. I cast with the drag.
I can't say what the distances would have been on a field with a 150gm weight.
I can say it felt smooth and natural. Since I was using a tball, I could see its trajectory very well. All of the casts flew straight and high. I was very pleased. 
I won't get a chance to try it on a field until Saturday. I am looking forward to that.


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Look forward to hearing how you go. At the moment i can't get out for any casting so enjoying seeing others . 

Regards


----------

